# Polaris Ranger 800XP.....all-wheel drive or not?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been very disappointed with the traction I'm getting in deep (6"+) snow from my 2011 Polaris Ranger 800XP. The switch on my dash has 2 positions.....2WD and AWD. When I use AWD I still slip and slide sideways a lot. It doesn't seem like all 4 wheels are turning. In all fairness, the treads on my tires are less than 50% so maybe that's the problem. Anyway, I have heard that AWD simply means that when the back 2 tires start to slip, ONE from wheel locks and starts to turn. That would mean AWD is actually THREE wheels driving and that with my 2 position switch I can never have all 4 wheels turning. However AWD means ALL wheel drive and ALL wheels is FOUR. That's what I assumed when I bought this Ranger. So in AWD do I have 3 wheels pulling or true 4 wheel drive? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

If you had true 4 wheel drive, you would know it! My Teryx4 has 3 modes (2x4, 4x4, and 4x4 with diff locked). I can tell you that my Teryx4 does not like to turn when the front diff is locked. Most of the time I plow snow with the diff unlocked and always have great traction. I did use the diff lock in low range 2 weeks ago when my son and his buddy decided to get their trucks stuck in the mud. My son said there was no way that SXS was going to pull them out. I told them we will find out. Hooked onto my son's ZR2 truck and pulled him right out. I wish I had a video of me pulling out his buddy, because he has a lifted F250. My Teryx hooked up so good it made the belt squeal once and I had to let of the gas. I told them boys they better not expect me to do this again. Definitely don't want to ruin a new machine.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Get the quad tracks. Blew me away last week on Gogebic how good it went through deep snow, and I mean deep!!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> Get the quad tracks. Blew me away last week on Gogebic how good it went through deep snow, and I mean deep!!
> 
> View attachment 485797


If I didn't own snowmobiles, I would have a set of tracks for my Teryx. They look line fun to me.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Have a 2013 Polaris crew 500 and the AWD doesn't engage right away after flipping the switch. I usually stop then take off again and it engages. Also have 2018 RZR turbo and that one always seems to engage after flipping the switch.


----------

